# Hookups, Electical Wattage & Cutting Out?



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I am sure I read SOMEWHERE on these forums, that certain campsites have a safety cutout at 1KW ? Is this correct?

Reason for asking, I was going to purchase this for use when away in the winter:
DeLonghi Speed Warm Mini Oil Filled Radiator (1.5kW)

I have searched for the thread and failed to find anything.

Regards,

Gary.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Watts*

Hi Gary

Campsites vary in the amount of electric they supply to each pitch via the hook up post.

As an example, in Italy, a 3 amp connection is common. This relates to about 660 watts.

At the other end of the scale, 16 amps is common place at many UK campsites. Based on 220v, this would equate to about 3500 watts - or three and a half kilowatts.

When working out amps to watts, I work on the "low side" of 200 watts per amp.

So a ten amp hook up post would give you 2000 watts.

The site manager should be able to tell you the maximum amps the hook up post can deliver.

Cheers ears

Russell


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Watts*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Gary
> 
> Campsites vary in the amount of electric they supply to each pitch via the hook up post.
> 
> ...


Thanks Russel.

I am not very good with electrics, and I do not want to presume where the "weak point" in an overloaded system is likely to be. Do you know where is most likely?

For example, lets presume a watts available of 600, and I turn my kettle, toaster and 1.5kw heater on - where woukd a problem most likely occur?

I understand this is a forum, and I will not take any advice as fact, so feel free to speculate 

Gary.


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Watts*



EdinburghCamper said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gary
> ...


The site fuses would blow. Depending on how good their distro system is, it might just be your post that goes out, or the whole site! 8O

-Mike


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tripping out*

Hi

When I was on a Swiss site with just 4 amps - so about 900 watts, I found I could operate the fridge, TV and battery charger.

When I switched the kettle on, the trip switch on the hook up post tripped. I simply reset this.

I am actually in need of a new kettle and can find a lot that are 3000 watts, (13 amps - hence a 13 amp fuse in your plug) but I really want a 2000 watt one. That way, I will be able to boil the kettle and use my electric heating without tripping out the main trip on the hook up post.

I am not eectrically experienced as it were, but this is my understanding of it all.

Russell


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re - Watts*

There is an over current protection switch at the hook-up point usually.
You may need the warden to reset this or as in my case last weekend I opened the box with a coin and switched the power back on.
I don't think your supposed to do this yourself because of possible injury etc. but I looked carefully with a bright torch to make sure it was safe to touch the switch. :roll:


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks like I need to be very careful with my purchases in the electrical store.

I haven't a clue what kettle and toaster wattage I have, although after a few different campsites and the bongo, is has not yet proved a problem.

Gary.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Electrics*

Gary

I have a 2000 watt kettle but it is on it's last legs. I also have a 500 watt "Cookworks" kettle from Argos for use overseas on a low ampage hook up.

I use the grill rather than a toaster, but I might get a toaster. Some of the smaller ones though will not take a Warburtons slice as the toaster is too small.

I have tripped out the hook up post a few times overseas, but have never put a site into darkness. Imagine the embarassment. I think I would just keep quiet in those circumstances.

Do you go overseas a lot or mostly UK?

Russell


----------



## 115737 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Electrics*



Rapide561 said:


> I have tripped out the hook up post a few times overseas, but have never put a site into darkness. Imagine the embarassment. I think I would just keep quiet in those circumstances.


I can't imagine it happens very often these days, could even be one of those urban wassits.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Electrics*



Rapide561 said:


> Gary
> 
> I have a 2000 watt kettle but it is on it's last legs. I also have a 500 watt "Cookworks" kettle from Argos for use overseas on a low ampage hook up.
> 
> ...


I have only been camping 3 or 4 months - UK only so far.

Gary.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

We have a camping kettle which I think is about 750 watts. There must be many similar sold in the camping shops and suppliers? It may take a bit longer than the super duper all singing all dancing model you have at home but then who's in a hurry? You also know that even with the heating on it shouldn't trip the camp supply.

Toast? Best under the grill for us.

JohnW


----------



## geoffthefridgeman (May 1, 2005)

*Electric oil filled heater!!!!!*

Hi
Thought I would just mention that we purchased an 800watt oil filled radiator from B & Q for less than £15.00 and have used it for years and never blown an overload on any site at home or abroad.  
Regards 
Geoff


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Electric oil filled heater!!!!!*



geoffthefridgeman said:


> Hi
> Thought I would just mention that we purchased an 800watt oil filled radiator from B & Q for less than £15.00 and have used it for years and never blown an overload on any site at home or abroad.
> Regards
> Geoff


Good price! A lot more expensive where I have been looking.

Gary.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Electrics*

The other good thing about using the grill for toast is the fact it is another less item to carry.

John is correct about the low wattage kettles being a bit slower to boil, but what's a minute or two.

Russell


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

EdinburghCamper said:


> I haven't a clue what kettle and toaster wattage I have...


Hi Gary,

the wattage should be printed on the type plate. Sometimes not in units of W (Watts) but VA (Volt*Ampere), but for your purpose this can be considered equivalent.

Now even if you don't know much about electrics, this is quite simple: Just take the watt, divide it by the voltage, and you get the amps. Then add up the amps for all devices powered from mains that you want to run at the same time. The voltage in EU is now standardised to 230V, so take that as a reference.

For instance, a kettle with 1500 watts, divided by 230 volts, takes 6.5 amps. Would already be too much for some south-European camp site hookups.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

*Re: Tripping out*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am actually in need of a new kettle and can find a lot that are 3000 watts, (13 amps - hence a 13 amp fuse in your plug) but I really want a 2000 watt one. That way,
> Russell


I picked one up (2000 watt) in Woolies for about £10.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nobody has mentioned the winter yet! :?

If you are planning to put the whole site in darkness ( :lol: :lol: ) that's the time to do it, when everyone has their electric heating on and the telly going - then they all put the kettle on at the same time during the commercials. 8O

_Jesting aside_, that is the time you need to be both considerate and careful. It is possible to stuff the whole site - I've experienced it (though thankfully not caused it) twice in the last two years.

At any time of year the use of a single, high(ish) wattage item will probably not trip your leccy supply post. It's when you forget and switch on a couple of other power hungry gadgets that you find yourself reaching for the torch. :roll:


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Nobody has mentioned the winter yet! :?
> 
> If you are planning to put the whole site in darkness ( :lol: :lol: ) that's the time to do it, when everyone has their electric heating on and the telly going - then they all put the kettle on at the same time during the commercials. 8O
> 
> ...


Good point. I have restricted my "oil filled" to 500W, which fine will take longer to cook the van, but at least it will hopefully mean less stress on hookup points.

The Kettle and Toaster, I gave NO consideration to when buying a few months back. I did not ever imagine a problem.

Trouble is, I got this pack as it seemed good value:
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/4224837/Trail/searchtext>KETTLE+AND+TOASTER.htm

3KW on the kettle alone!!!!

Now, in my last trip in our Bongo, I kid you not. I had the Kettle and Toaster going at the same time, with 2 mobiles and a laptop charging. My wife was BLOW DRYING HER HAIR, and we experienced no problem.

PLEASE excuse my ignorance, I will be mindful going forward of the supply point, and this afternoon I will pick up a low wattage solution for my cuppa!

Gary.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

You can get a 400w space heater/radiator , which equals a 2k one. if the camp site charged you for you electric on top of your site fee you would think twice about using these large wattage gadjets just no need for it. all can be less than 1kw.


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

silversurfa said:


> You can get a 400w space heater/radiator , which equals a 2k one. if the camp site charged you for you electric on top of your site fee you would think twice about using these large wattage gadjets just no need for it. all can be less than 1kw.


They do charge for the hookups at a lot of the places, but you have a very fair point. I will definately be more mindful in future, I didn't actually give it a lot of thought until I seen it mentioned here.

Gary.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EdinburghCamper said:


> PLEASE excuse my ignorance, I will be mindful going forward of the supply point, and this afternoon I will pick up a low wattage solution for my cuppa!
> Gary.


Don't apologise Gary. :wink:

We were all ignorant when we started.

This is what the forum is for - helping each other.

At least you take note and say thanks, which not everyone does. :roll:

Good on yer mate!


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

I got a small cheap kettle from 'Robert Dyas' I think it's 1KW or 1.5

Boils farily quickly (same as house kettle) but only holds a Litre or so..

Perfect for a pan of water, or a couple of teas 

A note about Oil filled rads etc.. mine (most I would think) have a variable heat setting, this is effectively turning down the wattage..
so if you do blow a site on a cold xmas night, you can turn them down and see if you can blow it again, once everythings has been put back to normal :lol: 


Reminds me of a night I spent in Rhodes town last year, in a hotel..

it was 3am and we had just eaten dinner !  

I went for a shower and saw a cord in there and yanked it (shower was on and wokring fine hehe)

The room lights switched to emergency, the hotel lights went out and the whole street went dark - at exactly the time I pulled the string :lol: 

I downed a wine and hid in bed till morning ... hehe


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Russells point about multiplying amps by 200 to get maximum wattage is nearer correct. It has been proven that on many sites the distribution is so poorly installed through bad planning and poor quality cabling that the voltage at the post may be as low as 180 to 190 volts. When it gets that low some of the more modern fridges will trip and microwaves will fail to cook your food correctly.
Most we have ever used a hook up for is a camping kettle and battery charging and we only use it where it is included in the price. In 46 years of caravanning and motorhoming we have never killed a battery in less than three nights.
Gerry


----------



## EdinburghCamper (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the help guys! I am off for weekend number 2  !

WIll post photos on my return!

Gary.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> You can get a 400w space heater/radiator , which equals a 2k one.


Bizarre.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Although mindful of the 200 and a bit volts or whatever per amp (here endith my leckie knowledge) I did manage to trip the bourne switch in Amboise in the summer. Thought I was OK just the fridge, phone charger and TV for the radio reception on, but then I used my hairdryer which I have used in the MH for years. 

This is the first year we have used the telly, and the fridge must have been doing its thing. The people in the reception were quite laid back about it and when we returned from a train trip to Blois all systems were go again.

I wondered if the telly took more leckie than I thought as this was the first time we had tripped the switch anywhere.

Sue

(edit - I think the volts in the first line should be watts :? )


----------

